# Introducing my new Abyssinian kitten :)



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, since I have already introduced myself, I think the next order of business is to introduce the reason I decided to join: my new sorrel Abyssinian female kitten. She was born December 15th and will be ready February 9th - the anticipation and excitement is killing me!! Here's a few pics of her sent to me by the breeder tonight:


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That middle picture is hysterical!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

OH MY I'M DYING she is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! :yikes
I've always wanted an Abyssinian kitty, but such breed doesn't exist in my country.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

(YayHappens your kitties are just stunning. I love them both)


----------



## Cinnacracker (Jan 7, 2012)

I love your kitten. I have always secretly loved that breed (dont tell my tabbies). You are going to have a lifetime of fun with her, I can tell already. Congrats ahead of time on your new addition and best of luck with her! 

Cinnacracker


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

marie73 said:


> That middle picture is hysterical!


Heehee I love it too, she looks so helpless and awkward, I just wanna scoop her up! :razz:



YayHappens said:


> The little tiny whiskers on her are making me grin like crazy. What a pretty little girl! The excitement would be killing me, too!


Thank you!!  I love her whiskers too...c'mon February 9th!! Lol And I agree with Lenkolas, your kitties are absolute stunners!!  I miss my Tonk...



Lenkolas said:


> OH MY I'M DYING she is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! :yikes
> I've always wanted an Abyssinian kitty, but such breed doesn't exist in my country.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thank you so much!!  I'm sorry they are not in your country, but I bet you have some beautiful breeds that I couldn't find where I live


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Abyssinian are known for their intelligence and the girls are suppose to be super mousers.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

So cute! Little wobbly legs and all!


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

cooncatbob said:


> Abyssinian are known for their intelligence and the girls are suppose to be super mousers.


Oh neat! I knew about their intelligence, but I hadn't heard about the females being super mousers - thanks for that!  

Oh, something I find worth sharing too is that her mother and another aby mum had their kittens only a day apart - and they decided to share the same nesting box!! Both mothers care for eachothers' kittens - so each kitten gets the benefit of two mommies!


----------



## MissJazzy (Jan 9, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## Matthias (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous baby, I've always wanted one! Congrats!


----------



## calligator (Jan 9, 2012)

We visited a litter of kittens about 3 weeks before we would be able to take any of them home. We sat on the floor getting to know the little things and one basically picked my other half - he climbed my other half's leg and refused to move from his lap. The little "he" kitten was picked up by me 3 weeks later then 2 weeks later we realised that "he" was actually a "she" (oops!). We love her to bits and she's a complete mummy's girl - now over a year later she still comes to sleep next to me with my arm around her every single night.

Getting a new kitten is one of the most special things ever and I feel your excitement to get that gorgeous girl home!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks like she's going to give you a run for your money


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

YayHappens said:


> Oh my, I am sorry to hear your Tonk is no longer with you. I hope one day you will be able to share some stories. I don't know any Tonk people and love to hear about them. Thank you for the compliment! And to you too, Lenkolas!
> 
> I hope you keep posting pictures of your Aby as they come. Are there previous pictures too? lol. Has she got a name yet?


Thank you! I honestly don't remember him well, I was very young when my mother gave him away, sadly  She got rid of him because he just _loved_ to sleep on my baby sister's face, and this was just too worrisome for my slightly paranoid mum at the time, so she had him re-homed. I still wish she hadn't, he did form part of my earliest childhood memories, and from what I can recall (and according to others' reports) I was simply enamored with him. I would LOVE to get another Tonk one day though!  Perhaps a future companion for my little Aby??

In terms of a name - I am really struggling with that one! Lol It's really tricky deciding! Any suggestions will be appreciated  I am not sure if there are any previous pictures now that you mention it! I'll have to ask the breeder if she took any - I SHOULD HAVE taken pics when I visited her at 2 weeks, but I was too distracted by all the cuteness around me I think :razz:



Matthias said:


> Gorgeous baby, I've always wanted one! Congrats!


Thank you!! 



kwarendorf said:


> She looks like she's going to give you a run for your money


Heehee that's what I'm hoping for! :twisted:


----------



## jessibelle (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like bambi


----------



## MK599 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG she is so cute!!
May I ask you what part of Canada youre from and where you got her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a reminder, you can exchange breeder information via PM's (no breeder advertising allowed here).

Thanks. :grin:


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

oops. until now I did not even know that this breed exists. (*shame*)

I read something about their temperament. Seems like she will require lot of daily activity and affection! Good luck!

she is very cute, btw. :love2


----------



## Uila (Jan 2, 2012)

She is really adorable!!!


----------



## katgirl89 (Jan 7, 2012)

jessibelle said:


> Looks like bambi


Thank you! 



MK599 said:


> OMG she is so cute!!
> May I ask you what part of Canada youre from and where you got her?


I'm from Ottawa, Ontario - and just sent you a PM 



Syrena said:


> oops. until now I did not even know that this breed exists. (*shame*)
> 
> I read something about their temperament. Seems like she will require lot of daily activity and affection! Good luck!
> 
> she is very cute, btw. :love2


Thank you!!  Yes, you're right about their temperament - I'll have my hands full with that little ball of energy I'm sure! rcat


----------

